# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  OFFRE DE SERVICES - Web design & website development- [freelance]

## lilium_interactive

Lilium interactive
Web design & website development
Logo design, graphic design, intranet & eCommerce, LEVALLOIS PERRET
Site internet : www.lilium-interactive.com

Le studio Lilium interactive est spcialis dans le web design, le conseil et dveloppement de logiciels et fournit une gamme complete de services. Nos offres aux prix abordables incluent le web design, la programmation web pour des sites dynamiques des solutions e-commerce , le dveloppement d'applications personnalises, l'identit visuelle d'entreprise et l' optimisation pour les moteurs de recherche (SEO).

Cration de site Web
Offrez  votre entreprise un site visuellement attractif, ergonomique, compatible et efficace. Du site corporate  la boutique e-commerce la plus complexe, avec Lilium interactive tout devient ralisable.

Dveloppement Web
Votre site internet a besoin de fonctionnalits avances, d'interactivit : Nous sommes experts en HTML, CSS, PHP, JavaScript, MYSQL, FLASH... 

Rfrencement Web 
Avec la concurrence sur Internet, seul un rfrencement professionnel peut vous garantir des rsultats. Que ce soit dans les moteurs de recherche ou les annuaires, grce  des sites portails ou partenaires, un rfrencement efficient, c'est la garantie d'etre prsent et d'exister.

E-Marketing
Dopez vos ventes et soignez votre image grce  Internet. Nous pouvons par exemple dcliner des bannieres (Gif anim ou Flash) multi-format pour vos campagnes promotionnelles. 

Identit visuelle 
Votre logo doit capturer  lui seul l'essence mme de votre activit et de votre entreprise. Avec Lilium interactive, vous avez l'assurance d'une conception personnalise et identifiable au premier coup d'oeil. 

Design Graphique 
Un design global de qualit pour vos supports de communication papiers ou autres, donne confiance et est un argument non ngligeable pour gagner de nouveaux clients. Votre image doit donner une impression d'uniformit et de consistance.

*Toutes les applications :* Papeterie complte, Cartes de visite, Brochures, Publicits, Invitations, flyers, Prsentions Powerpoint, CD-ROM... 

 Relation Presse - Politiques Promotionnelles et Communication Globale 
Lilium interactive conoit des messages clairs et stratgiques qui s'appuient sur une analyse transversale du march et de ce fait, parfaitement adapts  la ralit  laquelle l'entreprise fait face. Rien de moins qu'une ncessite pour toute entreprise ayant le dsir d'affirmer son identit, de se dmarquer. Nos contenus rdactionnels sont conus pour tirer le meilleur parti du flux ou support de communication via lequel ils seront distribus ou dits. Nous matrisons aussi bien la communication papier traditionnelle que celle gravitant autour des nouveaux mdias. Type de rdaction : Blogs, Newsletters, Magazines en ligne, Communiqus de Presse, Interviews, Rapports annuels, Brochures, Plaquettes.


Nos Prix
En travaillant avec Lilium Interactive, pas de sur-facturation, pas d'abus, vous payez le juste prix  l'heure,  la journe ou au forfait.

*Graphiste excutant, intgrateur :* Horaire : 40 Euros - Journalier : 300 Euros
*Web designer :* Horaire : 50 Euros - Journalier : 400 Euros 
*Webmaster (tches courantes) :* Horaire : 50 Euros - Journalier : 400 Euros
*Web dveloppeur :* Horaire : 55 Euros - Journalier : 450 Euros
*Ple Rdactionnel :* Horaire : 50 Euros - Journalier : 400 Euros


Ils nous ont fait confiance
LVMH, Richelieu Finance, LaTribune.fr, Longchamp, Barclays, La Caisse d'Epargne, SMC, ELLE, Mckinsey&Company, Crdit du Nord... 



A trs Bientt

Lilium interactive
Lawrence & Cdric

----------

